# Hamilton May Not Be In Wizards Long Term Plans



## WizardsKev (Jun 4, 2002)

http://wizards.realgm.com/showarticle.php?artid=108


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Break this down is this really legit and accurate.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Is Hamilton really worth 8 mil a year? IMO no.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kev,

Glad you could post this. i was about to link it.

I think you have somewhat of a point but I think you are reading a little too much into it. The Wizards were in a position this year to obtain talent, in the form of Larry Hughes. They could not afford to sit on their hands and hope they got someone next year. They could have been standing there with a ton of cap room and no Rip and no FA, if Rip goes down with the groin again and a FA decides to skip us.

I think it was a situation where they could not bet on the best situation happening because the worst scenario is a lot worse by taking that gamble.

I would not be surprised to see the Wizards use this year to gauge Rip's groin and to see his improvement. I think they will sign him after this year to a reasonable deal. We would lose some cap room, that we may not spend anyway, and use it on the class of 2004, which is murky with the RFAs of next year.

Player movement is too unpredictable right now. I think the best GMs are ones that do what is best for the now with an eye to the future. The Wizards have not screwed theselves, but they have given themselves flexibility with many options, including sign and trades.

Getting a top flight FA has always been a wishful dream in my opinion and it is something the old management would have bet all their chips on. I am glad the new Wizards are being proactive.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jazzy1 *
> Break this down is this really legit and accurate.


Kevin Broom is an outstanding writer. You can take what he says as being very reliable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks BCH for clearing that up I wasn't familiar with his work, This is a little disturbing in that RIP will probably be let go we've got to trade him not just let him walk I don't think our future will be made in FREE AGENCY instead through drafting and through trades, I believe the teams are colluding with one another to keep player movement and salaries down, look at the Rashard Lewis and Keon Clark situatuions, I think most premier FA will remain with their teams, so we should follow our present course which is acquire young talent for trade posssibilities and look to the draft. 

On the Low I think DARIUS MILES or Q Richardson are 2 players because of their affiliation with Jordan as possibilities in the next couple of years.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Don't jump the gun jazzy1.

Rip is not gone yet, and even with what WizardsKev has provided us, I am not so sure he is out of the picture either.

It makes it more difficult for us to have our cake and eat it to, but I believe Hughes was broght in to run point and not replace Rip. I do not even think he could replace Rip, and it may be that the Wizards have a different plan.

In the end it is still speculation on the impact this interpretation of the CBA will have next season. I am curious though because it was not talked about this summer even though it affected a team like the Clippers and Olowokandi. I don't doubt the validity of the research however becasue the Clippers were not persuing FAs. We have a whole season to run through and you never know, Laettner may be gone by the all-star break.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Why would you let your best guy walk just so you can get cap room?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Why would you let your best guy walk just so you can get cap room?


Because he's asking for more money than he deserves right now. Rip's another one of those guys who'll come back every year, not bigger then the last, and always primed to get hurt. I honestly wish he plays the pull season, and eventually ends his career as a Wizard.

Because that's what he wants.

-Tim


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Rips game and hope he remains a Wizard also but unless he gets stronger like it was mentioned before paying him a ridiculous contract may bring us back to Juwan Howard all over again an overpaid role player who's damn near untradeable. I still have hope that RIP is getting stronger therefore developing into the top flight player we all want him to become but this year is pretty much it either he shows or he goes, if his salary demands are in the unreasonable range,then bye bye if his salary demands are reasonable lets keep him and keep rolling.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't see it as too much of a problem losing Rip. Sure, he's the best player that'll be on the team next year, if he stays. However, he's not worth the max. Larry Hughes came in. Grizzard, Dixon, Navarro... chances are one of them pans out. And then Jeffries is the SF of the future. With Hughes, Grizzard, Dixon, Navarro, Lue, Whitney... I think at least two of those players should step up to the point that losing Rip won't hurt too bad, and if Jeffries or Brown develops into a star, then it shouldn't be a real setback at all. That said, I obviously hope Rip stays.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I can guarantee that Whitney and Lue are not looked at as long term solutions to anythingon the Wizards. Whitney is a great team guy though and in the end hopefully he is done right by the oraganization.


----------



## WizardsKev (Jun 4, 2002)

In the article, I'm not saying that Rip IS gone -- I'm saying the Wizards may have to make a choice. If they have a serious chance at landing a max free agent, they'll likely have to let Rip go to do it. That's really the main point of the article.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WizardsKev</b>!
> In the article, I'm not saying that Rip IS gone -- I'm saying the Wizards may have to make a choice. If they have a serious chance at landing a max free agent, they'll likely have to let Rip go to do it. That's really the main point of the article.


Thats cool.

I am not anticipating a max FA signing for next year regardless of having the cap space or not.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I think that signing a big time free agent is a pipe dream also. It is rare that championship talent is built on signing free agents. The more likely scenario is the draft and trades. We seem to be doing OK with both.

I have always said that the L8 signing was awful and I stick by it. I don't mind the signing but I think he is at around 5 mil plus and that is way too much based on his performance, prospect for future performance and injury history.

The only hope is that sometimes a high salary player helps fit trade scenarios like our buddy Loy Vought with the Juwan trade.

Glad to be back. Quick vacation.

Do I hear a Redskins bandwagon?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WizardsKev</b>!
> http://wizards.realgm.com/showarticle.php?artid=108


Its good to see you post here! 

I have always enjoyed reading your articles and your posts. Can we look forward to more of the same from you in the future?


----------



## WizardsKev (Jun 4, 2002)

trueblue: I'll be stopping by from time to time. I don't have enough time to do everything I want, and RealGM is my first stop. I'll be in and out, and I'll keep on writing the same kind of articles I've been writing. I was surprised to stumble across this information, especially because no one had reported it at all. The Post and Times just say the Wiz could have $10-12 million in cap room next summer by rote, but have apparently never taken the time to figure out how it actually works.

I'm also surprised it didn't come out during the Andre Miller trade discussions. This 300% rule was a big factor in why they wanted to deal him.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*A deal to cut $2M in salary in 2003-2004*

It appears that you might be looking to dump Jahidi, especially with his injury, and with Hughes and Dixon seeing time at PG, Whitney probably isn't as valuable as he was last year.

What about White, Whitney, and Grizzard for Robinson and Hoiberg. This saves you more than $2M in 2003-2004. It probably does not clear enough salary to net you a top FA, but it is a start.

Robinson is a huge question mark, but if he produces for you, it would allow you to take a very hard line with Rip. It probably would make it easier for you to let Rip go and pursue a top FA. But again Robinson is a risk - a risk you may or may not want to take.


----------



## WizardsKev (Jun 4, 2002)

I wouldn't want to take the chance on Eddie Robinson. He has shown that he's a pretty good athlete, but I'm not convinced he'll ever be worth the money he got. I haven't looked closely at the salaries, but I don't think there's any real savings in this deal. Jahidi and ERob make about the same amount, but the Wizards can be out of both Whitney and Grizzard after this season if they want. They hold an option on Whitney for 2003-2004, and they don't have to sign Grizzard at all.


----------

